# Imaging Supplies Warehouse Offers New OKI� C831TS LED HD Color-Laser Transfer Printer



## Deborah Sexton

*Imaging Supplies Warehouse Offers New OKI® C831TS LED HD Color-Laser Transfer Printer*

The new OKI® Data ProColor™ C831TS LED (OKI C831TS CMYK Transfer Printer - ISW, Inc.) color-laser printer, available from Imaging Supplies Warehouse (ISW), is a second-generation LED printer specifically developed for professional transfer applications. This new model provides the advantages of high speed (up to 35 sheets per minute) and high-definition color resolution (up to 1,200-by-600 dpi), plus reduced operating costs of less than 10 cents per print.

Designed with the many facets of today’s transfer market in mind, the 831TS features five standard built-in print driver settings eliminating any guesswork behind correct transfer paper print settings. The 831TS, combined with Neenah and/or Forever Paper, allows you create professional-quality transfers for apparel, hard surfaces and light or dark garments. Its 12-by-18-inch format and edge-to-edge technology allows for 17-inch vertical printing. 

The C831TS can produce transfers for cotton, polyester, nylon, leather and various other unique specialty items. This toner-based system is virtually maintenance free. No more worrying about dried-up inks, cleaning cycles or clogged print heads. 

The single-color pass technology provides a straight line throughput to handle a variety of media and thicknesses. The C831TS uses high-definition color transfer technology and enhanced OKI color toner to provide rich, dramatic color and denser imaging than traditional laser printing.

The new printer features a compact design, full-color tabloid printing and two-year on-site OKI Data warranty for the United States and Canada at a competitive price point. The 831TS combines the perfect combination of value, quality, flexibility and performance for all your digital decoration needs.

For more information, contact Imaging Supplies Warehouse at (314) 567-7565; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.goisw.com.


----------

